# BB Curls



## Sweed (Jun 21, 2002)

I need some advice about BB Curls. I heard that your back had to be straight when doing BB Curls, but when I'm doing BB Curls I'm able to get a better lift when my back is leaning backwards just a little bit & my chest is out. Is that good?


----------



## Craft (Jun 21, 2002)

Try standing up against a wall, back to the wall...

If you're having to lean backwards a bit, perhaps you're trying to lift too much weight? Some cheating with barbell curls is exceptable at times though...
Try the wall method to keep strict form.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 21, 2002)

Its ok as long as your back isn't moving, if you have to swing your back from a forward to leaning backwards then your doing to much weight. It's ok to cheat your last rep or two that way but not the whole set.


----------



## TJohn (Jun 21, 2002)

Just make sure you're starting in a straight (erect) position, don't lean forward at the start of the curl. It's been said above if you're rocking you're doing too much weight.

TJohn


----------



## Mudge (Jun 21, 2002)

I usually put one foot forward a little bit to help stabalize my body. I'm a little tall so I watch my back as well, and I found that staggering my feet like this helps. Remember to use the muscle not momentum, and you should be fine.


----------



## mick01 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sweed *_
> I need some advice about BB Curls. I heard that your back had to be straight when doing BB Curls, but when I'm doing BB Curls I'm able to get a better lift when my back is leaning backwards just a little bit & my chest is out. Is that good?


Are leaning back or are you retracting the scapula? 

Curling with the scapula retracted is the best way to go. Basically you???re creating a safe posture for lifting. Engaging your back muscles to keep proper alignment.
I can lift more with my scapula retracted as well. It makes for a more "stable" lift.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2002)

you just want to keep the swinging to a minimum.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 22, 2002)

And speaking of bicep curls...is it best to curl one arm at a time (alternating) or both at once. I can lift heavier wieght when only doing one arm at a time. Thoughts?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2002)

I do not think that either barbell or dumbbell is better than the other, you should use both in your work-outs.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 22, 2002)

I barely ever do barbell curls, I never feel 'right' doing them. It prefer dumbbells...because it's easier to make sure you have good form.


----------

